# BSODs i7 860 and 4 x 2gb ram



## s0rn0 (Feb 13, 2011)

First of all my system:

Western Digital WD1001FALS Caviar Black 1TB SATA2
EVGA E-GEFORCE GTX 285 SC 675MHZ 2048MB 2.376GHZ GDDR3 PCI-E 
Intel Core i7 860 Quad Core Processor Lynnfield LGA1156 2.8GHZ Hyperthreading 8MB 
G.SKILL F3-12800CL7D-4GBRH Ripjaws PC3-12800 4GB *x2*
ASUS Maximus III Formula P55 

I have recently purchased another kit of the memory mentioned above. My original set had an xmp profile of 1600mhz 7-7-7-21-2N the second set was 1600mhz 7-7-7-24-2N. I have had the first set running at 1333mhz 9-9-9-24 (all automatic settings) for over a year. Everything was running fine, no overclocking. I installed the second kit and started getting random system lock ups and BSOD. All 4 are running at 9-9-9-24 1333mhz. I did not test my original set but the new set was tested together in memtest86+ for 4 hours. No errors. 

I am desperate to get this fixed without sending the ram back (it has half the price I paid just to ship it back). I have tried 1.6v DRAM and IMC up a little to 1.21v. I have no experience with playing with these settings so I refrained from going any higher.

If you need any other information from me or would like me to try any other tests please ask. I am desperate for a solution.

Thanks!


----------



## s0rn0 (Feb 13, 2011)

UPDATE

I have ran ASUS auto OC utility set to 'Good Performance' (instead of 'Better' or Turbo Performance)

It has changed a few things from stock.

BCLK: 173mhz
QPI: 3123mhz
DRAM: 1740mhz 9-9-9-24

CPU: 1.64v
CPU PLL: 1.8v
IMC: 1.32v
PCH: 1.06v
DRAM VTDR: 0.82v
DRAM Bus: 1.65v

I think that is everything... If i am missing something please let me know.

Are these settings safe? Is it going to dramatically shorten my computers life? Any other detrimental effects?

I have not been testing it like this for too long, so I don't know if BSOD or system lock-ups are on their way yet.


----------



## s0rn0 (Feb 13, 2011)

UPDATE:

Like I said in an earlier post I originally had 1 kit of 
G.SKILL F3-12800CL7D-4GBRH Ripjaws PC3-12800 4GB (XMP 1600mhz 7-7-7-21-2T 1.65v)
and then received another kit G.SKILL F3-12800CL7D-4GBRH Ripjaws PC3-12800 4GB (XMP 1600mhz 7-7-7-24-2T 1.65v)

I have just re-tested tested BOTH kits with memtest86+ for 3 passes each at my motherboards auto settings for everything. (BCLK 133, DRAM 1.5v-1.55v, 1333mhz, and 9-9-9-24-2T) with NO errors. I will test both kits together (all 4 sticks) early tomorrow.

Does this rule out faulty ram? 
Biggest question is does the slightly different timings for XMP mode(Which I don't use xmp mode) cause my BSOD's/system lock-ups? 
I can send the ram back for replacement, but would rather not due to the shipping costing half of what the ram costs if that is NOT the issue. If it is the issue ill send the one kit back for the correct one asap.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Since both kits are 1.65v., manually input that voltage, increased voltage increases stability, though at the cost of more heat. When you try and set the ram timings too low, you can get issues, but they should work fine at the rated timings. You could try loosening them to, say, 8-8-8-24 see if it's still unstable. Looser timings won't have a huge performance impact, 3-5% maybe.


----------

